# Advice for new kit



## Idrees (11/5/16)

Hi guys 

The time has come for me where I *NEED *to replace/upgrade my current setup with something new.
My current setup is my trusty iStick 30W + Subtank mini, which I have for around a year now.
I have been holding back on upgrading for the past 4 months now, due to the fact that I am *extremely* confused as to what to get.

I really need something that is going to be reliable, great battery life, something that will last through 2/3 refills per day and the most important thing of all is the *SIZE*. I need something very compact.
On the tank side of it I would prefer rebuildable, although I would look at other options as well. 
If rebuildable, it needs to be easy to build and wick as the only builds I do currently are on a Subtank mini. It has to be BIG ON FLAVOUR.

My preferred mods would be the VTC Mini or the Istick Pico... I am really not sure which is better, as the both seem the have the same function. The Pico definitely wins on size, but how reliable is it?

My preferred tanks are unknown currently.

Please help me out here guys.

Sorry for the long post, and thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/5/16)

Battery Life with the new sub ohm tanks is not great on single 18650 mods... personally I just carry extra batteries... also the juice consumption of the new tanks are also massive... so you have to carry juice as well. From what other Pico owners say I guess that is a good option.


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/5/16)

I can't comment on the Pico. I have been a happy VTC mnin user for the last 6 months, without a day's worry. I do agree with Rob, soon as you run these single battery devices at 40+ watts and sub ohm builds, the battery doesn't last through the day, so I carry 2 x mods


----------



## Yagya (11/5/16)

Hi.
There are loads of great devices out there and understand your confusion fully. .as I see even the veteran vapers here gets confused as to what upgrade next. 
Our uncle Rob here knows what he wants...and that is everything..no confusion.
I can definitely recommend you go with the vtc mini and get 2 batteries, 1 as backup/spare. it will last more than a day with the 2 batteries and very pocket and user friendly.
The rta/tank i would say the mighty griffin is a must, easy to build and leak proof if you master the wicking. I have 2 in daily rotation and never leaked on me.
The crius rta is also in the same league as the griffin and very flavorful tank.
I cannot comment on the pico as I dont own 1.
keep us posted when you finally made up your mind.


----------



## Andre (11/5/16)

Both Pico and VTC Mini are great. Pico is new and relatively untested, but extremely compact. VTC Mini is tried and tested, but not as compact. Battery life more or less the same. Material wise the VTC Mini is better quality imo.

Why not go with the Toptank Mini as you are more than satisfied with the Subtank? Subtank/toptank looks good on both the Pico and the VTC Mini.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/5/16)

Andre said:


> Both Pico and VTC Mini are great. Pico is new and relatively untested, but extremely compact. VTC Mini is tried and tested, but not as compact. Battery life more or less the same. Material wise the VTC Mini is better quality imo.
> 
> Why not go with the Toptank Mini as you are more than satisfied with the Subtank? Subtank/toptank looks good on both the Pico and the VTC Mini.


And the Toptank is a top filler, and has all the nice bits and pieces of the older Subtank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

Toptank Mini Kit + 1 Spare Battery

I vape it's predecessor from 9am to 5pm at 0.7 ohms, 25W. That lasts me about 3 days of use per battery. So it also depends on what setup you're planning to use!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Toptank Mini Kit + 1 Spare Battery
> 
> I vape it's predecessor from 9am to 5pm at 0.7 ohms, 25W. That lasts me about 3 days of use per battery. So it also depends on what setup you're planning to use!


Suh....old school

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Suh....old school


And considering I own three 150W+ mods, I find it ridiculous that this little thing remains my ADV!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Idrees (11/5/16)

Thanks guys.
Held both the Pico and VTC. I love the VTC, but the Pico is so tiny and thats the biggest positive for me. This is where my confusion lies as the tank can always be swapped out. 
I really do love my subtank but I feel like I am hitting a wall with getting good flavour out of it. I have tried numerous builds on it, the best was 28g kanthal, 7 wraps over a 2.4mm I.D. I have vaped on a friends goblin mini as well as a bellus and the flavour is so much more intense on those, it might just be my building skills that's killing the Subtank experience for me.

Still so confused


----------



## blujeenz (11/5/16)

Pico with Toptank mini and spare batts with *silicone battery sleeves* for pocket storage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Idrees (11/5/16)

blujeenz said:


> Pico with Toptank mini and spare batts with *silicone battery sleeves* for pocket storage.


Do you currently have the Pico? and whats your view on it ?


----------



## blujeenz (11/5/16)

Idrees said:


> Do you currently have the Pico? and whats your view on it ?


Nope, just based my post on your prior preferences.
At the moment I mostly use an 80w iJoy Solo mini @ 35w, uses 1 batt for the day with 6ml juice.


----------



## Idrees (11/5/16)

Thanks for all the help guys, I think im going to go for the Pico express kit and experiment a little more with the subtank.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

I love the flavour my subtank gives me. Granted the Goblin does give more flavour, but I also enjoy the economic value the Subtank gives me in terms of juice usage. But the Goblin would also look great on top of the Pico I think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Idrees (11/5/16)

Stosta said:


> I love the flavour my subtank gives me. Granted the Goblin does give more flavour, but I also enjoy the economic value the Subtank gives me in terms of juice usage. But the Goblin would also look great on top of the Pico I think


What exact build do you do in your subtank ? and which wicking method do you use? I find that the first day i build and wick i get good flavour and no dry hits, but two or 3 days later i start to get dry hits. I dont wick tight at all. and i cant seem to vape higher than 15w at this current moment without getting a dry hit.


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

Idrees said:


> What exact build do you do in your subtank ? and which wicking method do you use? I find that the first day i build and wick i get good flavour and no dry hits, but two or 3 days later i start to get dry hits. I dont wick tight at all. and i cant seem to vape higher than 15w at this current moment without getting a dry hit.


I do a single 26g Kanthal, with a 2mm ID, 6 wraps, that comes out at around 0.7 ohms. To wick I simply cut a piece of Rayon (or cotton) and pull it apart slightly to loosen it all up. Then I compact it again, twist and insert. I can't explain how much I use as I just kind of guess, but if it isn't easy to put in the coil, i just remove a few strands until it is. Try use a lot less cotton, last time I built was the first time I ever got leaking because I used such a small amount, and I'm just putting up with the leaking as it's giving me great flavour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idrees (11/5/16)

Thanks @Stosta, will try tonight.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

Idrees said:


> Thanks @Stosta, will try tonight.


Keep us updated, if need be I can try take some pics for you next time I build. There was a good video by Rip Trippers that I pretty much learnt from, but that was in the days before his hands got shaky from vaping too much! if you haven't seen that do a search for it, helped out a lot of us with our first Subtank builds.


----------



## Neal (11/5/16)

Mate, I am no expert but I have found re-wicking and dry burning coils on a daily basis keeps my sub tank minis working well, as opposed to changing wick every 3-4 days. Worth a try. I would be tempted to go for Top Tank Mini, but just my opinion as I have owned a few Kangertech devices and have been impressed with them all.


----------



## Idrees (11/5/16)

Thanks @Stosta I will definitely search for the video.
@Neal i generally change the wick if i change flavour. Changing the wick everyday seems like a good idea. But with me being quite a novice this will take up too much time.


----------



## Neal (11/5/16)

Idrees said:


> Thanks @Stosta I will definitely search for the video.
> @Neal i generally change the wick if i change flavour. Changing the wick everyday seems like a good idea. But with me being quite a novice this will take up too much time.



Brother, may seem like a mission right now, but you will be amazed how quickly it can be accomplished after you get into the groove. Hope you come right.


----------



## Idrees (11/5/16)

Neal said:


> Brother, may seem like a mission right now, but you will be amazed how quickly it can be accomplished after you get into the groove. Hope you come right.


Thanks, I will keep pushing on, was at a point where i was considering buying commercial coils again


----------



## JohnoF (11/5/16)

Just for interests sake, here my pico and VTC... Love both of these setups 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Idrees (11/5/16)

Wow  I have held each mod separately before but that really puts it in perspective. Do they give a similar vape ? Whats the tank on the Pico I really like that setup @JohnoF 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnoF (11/5/16)

@Idrees the tank on the pico is a Goblin mini, love the vape on it... Awesome flavor and pretty decent clouds! I think many people on this forum will agree that it's a great little tank

Both mods perform equally well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morras (11/5/16)

JohnoF said:


> Just for interests sake, here my pico and VTC... Love both of these setups
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is the build quality on the pico compared to the evic ?


----------



## JohnoF (11/5/16)

morras said:


> How is the build quality on the pico compared to the evic ?



Build quality is good, feels like a solid little device... What I also like is the steel finish on the top of the mod, think it does well to prevent atty rash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (11/5/16)

Build quality is top notch on the Pico.


----------



## stevie g (11/5/16)

The Pico is awesome let me tell you how.
* anodized casing
* bottom buttons don't get eliquid spills
* identical electronics as evic vtc mini
* accepts the Griffin and most 22mm atomisers
* light weight, handles a fall better than most
* Battery compartment design is ingenious and convenient


----------



## JohnoF (11/5/16)

Sprint said:


> The Pico is awesome let me tell you how.
> * anodized casing
> * bottom buttons don't get eliquid spills
> * identical electronics as evic vtc mini
> ...



I second this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (11/5/16)

Why the Pico is not awesome
* cannot use with very tall tanks because toppling
* tolerance is tight between battery cap and atomizer, uwell crown won't fit.
*bottom buttons can be awkward


Atomizers I have used it with.
Griffin, Simba.


----------



## Idrees (12/5/16)

Thanks to everyone for the all the advise, I am going to opt for the Pico and Goblin Mini V2. 
Does anyone know where to find the V2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/5/16)

Idrees said:


> Thanks to everyone for the all the advise, I am going to opt for the Pico and Goblin Mini V2.
> Does anyone know where to find the V2


https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/goblin-mini-v2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Idrees (12/5/16)

Thank you @WARMACHINE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idrees (12/5/16)

Went to VapeClub to pick up the Pico and they had a Goblin Mini so just got it as well  Thanks everyone for all the help

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (12/5/16)

Idrees said:


> Went to VapeClub to pick up the Pico and they had a Goblin Mini so just got it as well  Thanks everyone for all the help


Enjoy and do tell us about it.


----------



## Idrees (12/5/16)

I will do @Andre. Cant wait to get home now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idrees (13/5/16)

really really awesome vape  thanks guys once again. The goblin is great on flavour. Hard for me to build on so got a buddy to help me out, I'll get a hang of it soon. Just need another drip tip though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (13/5/16)

Idrees, that is the exact kit I'm planning on buying to complement my current setup of iStick 60W TC with Melo 2 tank. I work at home so portability isn't a big issue for me, the mod sits on my study desk all day. But the iStick was just a tad too big for me to take with when I visit mates. So I'll take the Pico & Goblin out with me and use the other kit as my at-home vape. Although I'll also swap between the two and vape one while the other charges.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idrees (13/5/16)

@RichJB you definitely wont go wrong. I've only been using for the day, but i can say it's quite amazing n really compact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko (19/5/16)

Very happy with my pico/subtank combo.I love the versatility of the subtank.It has every kind of premade coil you could want,now including awesome ceramics and spares are readily available.
Do yourself a favour and check out the classifieds to find new gear.No point in breaking the bank if you aren't sure you'll like a product or not.All of the stuff I've got from guys here cost next to nothing compared to new gear and it was all good as new.Good luck

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Idrees (19/5/16)

@Byakko how are the ceramics for the Subtank ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakko (19/5/16)

Awesome,clean taste,huge clouds,only complaint was that my subtank got very hot with the ceramic coil

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Idrees (19/5/16)

I will definitely give them a try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

